# Lucid Dreaming



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 11, 2009)

The art of being conscious in your dreams. I have been researching this like crazy when I saw it on UPSB. Here's a quick definition for people who don't really know:

Lucid dreaming is like being awake in your dream. You can do whatever you want like teleport, fly, eat yum things, attack people you don't like etc. There are different methods to enter the this state of mind. The most common are:

*D*ream
*I*nduced
*L*ucid
*D*reams

which is doing a reality check you you notice something odd. An easy example is to look at a digital watch because the number are usually really screwed in dreams. BAM! you notice it and get to do whatever you want in your dream for 10 min!

*W*ake
*I*nitiated
*L*ucid
*D*reams

This is when you wake up and fall to sleep in such a way that your mind is awake thus... BAM! get to do whatever you want in your dream for 10 min!


*W*ake
*B*ack
*T*o
*B*ed

This is when you wake up at night after like 5hrs sleep and do tons of reality checks around you room and think of lucid dreamingmfor 15mins. You go to sleep and hope you go into a lucid dream and if it does work...BAM!You get to do whatever you want in your dream for 10 min!. Apparently this one is very effective.

*F*inger
*I*nduced
*L*ucid
*D*ream

You do this when you randomly wake up at night. All you do is move your index and middle fingers up and down VERY slightly (like not even noticeable).



I learnt all of this from a very useful guy who is awesome at lucid dreaming (got ~700 in 3 years). 

*DISCUSS*


----------



## elcarc (Sep 11, 2009)

dang i hope this works, ive been trying to have an obe for months


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 11, 2009)

I remember having some lucid dreams, mostly because I woke up during them and when I fell asleep again, I knew it was just a dream ^^

It can be pretty fun =)

but I never went to bed thinking "now I want to have a lucid dream". it just happened.


----------



## phases (Sep 11, 2009)

<3 lucid dreams! Nowhere near 700 (holy crap!) but have had my fair share.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 11, 2009)

As I've said before, I haven't remembered a dream since 5'th grade, when I got eaten by a running building and died.
That's ~6+ years.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucid dreaming isn't NEARLY as simple as a few acronyms Luke. I've researched this myself Those acronyms are probably .1% of what you need to know about lucid dreaming if you want to get good at it.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Sep 11, 2009)

I experimented with this several years ago. I set my wristwatch to alarm every 90 minutes, and when the alarm rang, I would look at my hands and ask myself if I was awake or asleep. I heard the alarm once in a dream (whether it actually rang or not I can't recall), looked at my hands and said, "I am asleep." Didn't do much with it after that, but it's a very easy experiment to run.


----------



## Laurentius (Sep 11, 2009)

I've read (I think on wikipedia?) that if you develop a habit, a very simple one, such as trying to force your finger through your hand or breathing through your nose while squeezing it, you will do the same in your dreams. Of course you can't do neither, but in your dreams it will most likely work. Then you'll be all like "Damn I'm dreaming" and there you go. I've known this for a month or so but haven't developed it into a habit yet though. Maybe I should try today..


Anyway that 700-days dude sounds pretty cool.. He doesn't have any other good tips does he? I REALLY wanna experience this at least once.. sounds like soo much fun


Edit:
A minority of lucid dreams (according to the research of LaBerge and colleagues, about 10 percent) are the result of returning to REM (dreaming) sleep directly from an awakening with unbroken reflective consciousness. 


Uberman, anyone?


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 11, 2009)

My LD4all profile.

I've been into this for a few years now, but I've only had a few. I really haven't gotten any recently because I've sort of lost my momentum, you know? I have other things going on right now, so I haven't really had much time for cubing or LDs recently. I still visit the forums often, though. Most of the discussion over there is repetitive, though, so I usually just read posts.

Will be back later to discuss more.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 11, 2009)

I've never had a lucid dream. Once I wake up in the morning, after like 30 minites I usually don't remember my dreams at all. I might remember 15-20 dreams I've ever had in my life...


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 11, 2009)

Dreaming of flying is the best feeling there ever is!
I hope this works so I can fly every day! (and maybe some more stuff)


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 11, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Dreaming of flying is the best feeling there ever is!
> I hope this works so I can fly every day! (and maybe some more stuff)



Quickstart guide


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 11, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Dreaming of flying is the best feeling there ever is!
> ...



Thanks for the link. This is no less than cubing in difficulty I guess! Gotta get studying 

My piano teacher's husband told me that he would go to a different world in his dreams with different people and etc. I thought he was crazy


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I tried WBTB last night and it worked (a bit).

It worked in the sense that I got a dream weird enough to do a RC and know it was a dream. A lady was driving a mario kart and was going to overtake my Dad and I's car but when she was overtaking us, she crashed into a parked car next to us. Apparently my dream me thinks this is normal o.0

EDIT: Dae ja voo : I know xD. I just wanted to get the main point across while writing this topic 
I spend like 4 hrs researching yesterday. It's really interesting!


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 11, 2009)

Keeping a journal is just so boring


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 11, 2009)

I tried to LD yesterday night, using WILD. I counted to about 300.. and just gave up. My body felt itchy all over the place. I moved a bit, itch was gone, and I went unconscious shortly later.

Failed. :/


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 11, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Keeping a journal is just so boring



Keep it anyway. Keeping a dream journal really gets the message through to your subconsciousness.


----------



## TemurAmir (Sep 11, 2009)

I think i was a little conscious in some of my dreams before... after i set the wrong time on my alarm and then fell asleep i knew I was dreaming, but I didn't feel as if i could control my dream.


----------



## Rikane (Sep 12, 2009)

I was never able to fly in my dreams, I just fell, then woke up.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 12, 2009)

Rikane said:


> I was never able to fly in my dreams, I just fell, then woke up.



i hate going superspeed towards the ground in a dream and then smashing into it at full throttle. it feels soooo weird.. i wake up once i hit the ground. one time i even woke up on the ground after that.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was able to fly once, but it was using something like a bike. Aside from that, most of these dreams are nightmares, so I can't enjoy them. And what was made weirder, was how weird everything was, but most of them usually include events or something thats happening at the current times.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just lately in california there were these wildfires, so I was dreaming about them and how we had to leave. Just when I had to go, I saw like a fountain that spits out rubik's cubes that were completly new, but my consience HAD to kick in and make me not take them.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Sep 12, 2009)

i had this ONCE, and it was an amazing experience. i trained that a few weeks but got scared of it, it was quite a strange dream :s


----------



## fundash (Sep 12, 2009)

i have had several of these...only 1 lasted, i tried to fly, but failed, all the others only lasted for a few seconds and so....they kinda sucked...ya...thats my post


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is weird,whenever I have a dream,whenever i try to do something I always wake up


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 12, 2009)

Argh... Dreams are so mysterious


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 12, 2009)

Without researching this seems like border line hallucinations!


----------



## Musturd (Sep 12, 2009)

Get out of my head!
Two days ago I clicked on my bookmark of Dreamviews forum for the first time in at least six months.

Anyway, I tried this back in the winter, and in 3 weeks my recall went from none to usually two dreams per night. I also got two DILDs. Then when school started again I didn't have time to sleep enough, and I pretty much forgot about this.
I also haven't recalled a dream in weeks.

I haven't RCed (reality checked) in a dream before (to my knowledge)

Starting tonight (or tomorrow morning I guesss), I will start my dream journal up again. I also started doing reality checks again, and I bought this watch yesterday: http://www.watchminder.com/ <<-- I need a new watch, and this can vibrate and display messages (I'm going to have it display "RC Now" or something).

If you want to begin attempting to lucid dream I suggest you use these:
Before you do anything read this introductory material: http://www.dreamviews.com/

*Best forum IMHO:* http://www.dreamviews.com/community/index.php

*Best tutorials IMHO:* http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=74871
BUT on anything topic you pick scroll down to the bottom and also read the user-tutorials on that topic. For example, the DILD tutorial: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?p=893115#post893115
Scroll down to the bottom and read Howie's version.

*Best online dream journal:* http://www.dreamjournal.net
Why? Because this website keeps track of recurring dream signs for you. You need to learn to recognize dream signs.
_________________________________________________________________

I am very afraid of SP (sleep paralysis), so I haven't tried anything but DILDing. However, I may try this: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=40516

That's my rant.


----------



## rmendbball (Sep 12, 2009)

Uhh, I would probably just **** on everything, maybe on top of someones head and see how long it stays there, and maybe i would take a poo in someones NesQuik and maybe even pee in someones cheerios,


----------



## skwishy (Sep 12, 2009)

I did not realize that this was a rare occurrence in general. I almost always have these lucid dreams when I dream. I can usually recall having a dream 4 or 5 times a week and 4 if not all 5 are usually lucid. I thought that this was just normal and how everyone dreamed. 

The only thing that I've ever talked about with others, dream related, is dreaming in color or black and white. Ive been told that dreaming in color is also rare but I have never had a dream in black and white. I wonder what is going on inside my brain. This is crazy.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 12, 2009)

@ musturd: LOL talk about reading minds. I was reading that WILD thread about 5mins ago


----------



## Rikane (Sep 12, 2009)

I would think that it's common to dream in colour, since we see the world in colour. If everything was black and white, I'd find that very odd.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 12, 2009)

going to try MILD tonight, wish me luck


----------



## Faz (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol in your sleep: "Yessss I got a lucid dream!!"


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol in your sleep: "Yessss I got a lucid dream!!"



I'm pretty sure that's what it's actually like o.0


----------



## Faz (Sep 12, 2009)

Man, that'd be wicked.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL. I tried very hard at this last night, and I was just so exhausted it all went very wrong. I got woken up by my friend calling saying their flat had been burgled and that he needed my help, which was so surreal I had to double take to see if I was dreaming, it was so bizarre...


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a lot of experience about this, both lucid dreams and out-of-body experiences (which is about the same, only variations in consciousness). 

The key is to be mentally aware/focused in that moment the physical body falling in sleep, or that in a dream realize that you are dreaming and you wake up mentally in the dream world. The feel ing to see your own physical body laying in the bed and sleep can be a scary moment (if you have the curage to "go" and see yourself) but this kind of experiences are for me one of the essence in my life, even beyond cubing

There is a good tip for anyone who maybe can be interested; to ask yourself many many times in the daily life "do I dream this, am I in the physical world or not?", but not asking just for asking, but asking with mental focus in it.
Soon or later you will ask the same question in the dream, and the result is....wow!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> I have a lot of experience about this, both lucid dreams and out-of-body experiences (which is about the same, only variations in consciousness).
> 
> The key is to be mentally aware/focused in that moment the physical body falling in sleep, or that in a dream realize that you are dreaming and you wake up mentally in the dream world. The feel ing to see your own physical body laying in the bed and sleep can be a scary moment (if you have the curage to "go" and see yourself) but this kind of experiences are for me one of the essence in my life, even beyond cubing
> 
> ...



WHOA, I'd be too scared to try out of body experiences.

I think I've had a couple lucid dreams, not sure if they actually WERE lucid dreams though...


----------



## Carrot (Sep 12, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> I think I've had a couple lucid dreams, not sure if they actually WERE lucid dreams though...



Kind of like the same... Once I was dreaming that I was just solving pyraminx and my sister was disturbing me all the time, then my clock woke me and I was just thinking, back to the dream and I realized I could do everything, So I went to one of those Pyraminx competitions in Taiwan and got hell of a lot sponsor money after winning with double WR xD

Is it a good sign that I'm solving Pyraminx in my regular dreams? O___o


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 12, 2009)

I've had one about 5 years ago, my mother was running away from me, it was raining and we were near my school. I "somehow" thought "Why would my mom run away from me near my school which is so far away from our house?" I figured out it was a dream, but nothing happened


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 12, 2009)

I just started a dream journal to get better recall, let's see if this pans out for me.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 12, 2009)

i had a dream last nite not lucid or anything... it was about me helping a guy make cannibas
im scared


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 12, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I've had one about 5 years ago, my mother was running away from me, it was raining and we were near my school. I "somehow" thought "Why would my mom run away from me near my school which is so far away from our house?" I figured out it was a dream, but nothing happened



Yea, I have weird dreams that dont really make sense most of the time.
For eg, I've dreamed about being chased by something made out of legos, some fat lady running away from me, etc.

When i was little, i used to dream about a merry-go-round and sometimes bowser with a machine gun, and wake up crying. Although i wasn't scared of either..


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 12, 2009)

It's funny how there's a whole section about how to fly in a lucid dream, where you first learn to glide, then swim, levitate etc. I just fly once every month or so without even having a lucid dream anyway.

But I have a question to the people who do have lucid dreams. Is is true that you can actually summon, move, control anything or anyone in the dream? And how long does a dream last usually?

I wrote my first journal this morning, and I was like "That woman just turned into a man! Was I that stupid that I couldn't figure out it was a dream!?!"


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 12, 2009)

I had one, where there were like 15 cars in my small garage. The cars started chasing me and... Well I was like 4 or 5


----------



## Musturd (Sep 12, 2009)

Some people are naturally gifted at lucid dreaming. I'm not one of them.

If you recall vivid dreams (almost) every night and/or have regular lucid dreams, than you should definitely go on dreamviews.com and learn the proper techniques.

For people like me, it takes a lot of training to have lucid dreams. When I woke up this morning, I only could remember bits of one dream, and I got eleven hours of sleep!



nitrocan said:


> It's funny how there's a whole section about how to fly in a lucid dream, where you first learn to glide, then swim, levitate etc. I just fly once every month or so without even having a lucid dream anyway.
> 
> But I have a question to the people who do have lucid dreams. Is is true that you can actually summon, move, control anything or anyone in the dream? And how long does a dream last usually?
> I wrote my first journal this morning, and I was like "That woman just turned into a man! Was I that stupid that I couldn't figure out it was a dream!?!"




From what I hear, it is true that you can do all those things. Dreams happen during REM sleep, so it depends when you hit the dream in your sleeping for the night:



http://www.dreamviews.com/sleepstages.php said:


> and the length of REM sleep increases, up to about one hour in length after a number of cycles. Therefore, as the night goes on, you dream for longer periods of time.



Also, it wasn't stupid of you, the logic center in your brain turns off during REM sleep, so you just need to remind yourself enough during waking life that things like that are impossible.


I am also using this: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showpost.php?p=1071520&postcount=81
to engrain reality checking into my mind. I personally examine my hands and try to breathe out of my nose with it plugged.


----------



## mbrart (Sep 12, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Keeping a journal is just so boring



I kept one for a while as part of my general psych class. I've stopped, though I now keep it on a private LJ.

I've never really had any lucid dreams, though one time I was looking at an alarm clock in my dream in Penney's or something like that, and the moment it turned 6:30, my real alarm rang. I'd probably abuse lucid dreaming like crazy.


----------



## Musturd (Sep 12, 2009)

mbrart said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping a journal is just so boring
> ...



But you can't abuse it. It's not unhealthy in any way. It's probably healthier than not lucid dreaming because you wake up happier. 
It's only dangerous if you fail a reality check and you are actually awake.


----------



## mbrart (Sep 12, 2009)

Knowing me, that's exactly what will happen. I already talk to myself too much anyway.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 12, 2009)

I've tried to do a kamehameha in my lucid dreams from dragoball z, but it never works!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I've tried to do a kamehameha in my lucid dreams from dragoball z, but it never works!!!


dude...you need training.

Go to...I forget his name, in your dream. Take the really long road, like Goku does.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 12, 2009)

Master Roshi ftw! I'll try to find him in my dream. But what if frieza comes ater me!!!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Master Roshi ftw! I'll try to find him in my dream. But what if frieza comes ater me!!!!!


Then look for the moon...after growing a tail


----------



## piemaster (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay, what if mario comes after me with fireballs...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Okay, what if mario comes after me with fireballs...


then just make Bowser come along, or something like that.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 12, 2009)

I had a dream last night and this guy was trying to kill me. I then realized that it was a dream and ran at him and kicked him. It was pretty fun.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 13, 2009)

I remembered 2 dreams last night, no lucid. Will practice DILD, VILD and WBTB this week. I'll learn WILD in the weekend (when I don't have any deadlines).


----------



## elcarc (Sep 13, 2009)

ive had a dream where i was playing football on the edge of a cliff, and i fell off


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 13, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> But I have a question to the people who do have lucid dreams. Is is true that you can actually summon, move, control anything or anyone in the dream? And how long does a dream last usually?



If your mind can conceive it, you can do it in a lucid dream.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 13, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > But I have a question to the people who do have lucid dreams. Is is true that you can actually summon, move, control anything or anyone in the dream? And how long does a dream last usually?
> ...



aka. With practise you can do whatever you want (even possibly alter time lucid (?))


----------



## jacob15728 (Sep 13, 2009)

Are there any psychadelic drugs that can help initiate lucid dreams?


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 13, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Are there any psychadelic drugs that can help initiate lucid dreams?



NO. Drugs are bad. 

If you want to induce LDs by taking something, try eating some fish.


----------



## mark3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I had my first Lucid experience when I was 13. I talked to a psychology teacher about it because I thought I was magical or something, and he said some people can have lucid dreams easier, or with minimal effort.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 13, 2009)

Is there a way to go into a lucid coma?  Then you would live in paradise.


----------



## Musturd (Sep 13, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



This guy claimed he spent "three years" in one of his lucid dreams: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=81367

One thing that annoys me about dreamviews is that many users seem to love drugs


----------



## Musturd (Sep 13, 2009)

I dreamt about lucid dreams, and I didn't become lucid :fp


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 13, 2009)

> One thing that annoys me about dreamviews is that many users seem to love drugs



same :/
I'm anti drugs


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong with taking Vitamin B supplies though.


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 14, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with taking Vitamin B supplies though.



Omega-3 is said to be better.

*FISH

http://www.ld4all.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35465


----------



## mbrart (Sep 14, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any psychadelic drugs that can help initiate lucid dreams?
> ...



Haha, that's what my psych prof says, or close to it. But he says hot sauce.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, this really does work! I just had a lucid dream last night and it was INCREDIBLE. I have been taking a dream journal for the past couple weeks to see if I could get one, and I did!


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2009)

If you don't mind sharing, what did you do?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 26, 2009)

I was on a bus (a bigger bus, like those for overnight trips). I was sitting near this kid who's in my Biology class, and he handed me a quarter, but it was clear. I then realized I was dreaming, and yelled at the bus driver to open the door. The door opened and I was on the street walking. I wanted to do something fun, so I yelled at a guy to give me his motorcycle. It was one of the choppers with the really tall handlebars, and I rode it for a while until I got bored. The entire time, I was thinking of how to make the dream last at least a week. I walked over to the park, and went on the forest paths, and rode down some slides that weren't there before. Slowly however, my vision seemed to go out of focus until I lost the dream and woke up. During the dream, I tried to control things, but only things that could happen in real life happened.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 26, 2009)

After a week of journal keeping, I tried to nap and LD, but I failed miserably 
Everything, and everything worked except realizing that I was dreaming. I started dreaming and didn't notice a thing... 3 times


----------



## Gollum999 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've had a few... It's been a while, though. Really wish I could do them again; They're a ton of fun.

Of course, I think getting enough sleep has something to do with it. I've been staying up late doing homework and stuff lately, so that's probably part of the problem.

I've never really been able to use a technique, though, I usually will just be mid-dream and then realize I'm dreaming. Seems to happen a lot when I am in a familiar place in my dream, like my back yard.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 28, 2009)

Gollum999 said:


> I usually will just be mid-dream and then realize I'm dreaming.



To make this happen there is a need to be a little bit more aware/clear in the mind, because normally we except everything in a dream without realizing that it is a dream. By practicing this in the daily life (ask yourself critically "-Do I dreaming this?") it will increase lucid experiences. The more effort, the more experiences, thats what i have found out anyway.

Sometimes it can be so real that it´s almost impossible to determ if its a dream or not (and I have to do things for figure it out!). It can be more real than in the physical world. A kind of spiritual experience...


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't want to just keep reviving this thread.. BUT if there's anything anyone wants to add to this, DO IT!

The concept is just so amazing...!


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> After a week of journal keeping, I tried to nap and LD, but I failed miserably
> Everything, and everything worked except realizing that I was dreaming. I started dreaming and didn't notice a thing... 3 times



Master of Cube AND LD DNF? Or should I say LD DNS *snickers*


----------



## Faz (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, well LukeMayn has had 2 LD's so far.


----------



## V-te (Oct 7, 2009)

What about sleep paralysis? Is there anything that can be achieved with that?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, well LukeMayn has had *3* LD's so far.



xD getting easier


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 7, 2009)

I experienced sleep paralysis last night I believe. It felt as though someone was laying on top of me and I tried to shove them off but found that I could not move. This went on for about 4 minutes until I was suddenly able to move.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2009)

You experience sleep paralysis every night, it's just that there may be a rare occasion that you be come semi-fully conscious/begin waking up but the paralysis doesn't wear off yet.

It's happen to me twice as far as I can remember.


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> What about sleep paralysis? Is there anything that can be achieved with that?



This: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_dream#Wake-initiation_of_lucid_dreams_.28WILD.29


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 23, 2010)

There is nice lucid dreams /out of body tips here:
(my avatar likes it too


----------



## Edward (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a dream me and my famry were in a l4d situation, I was slashing away at zombies. My dad stayed in bed asleep :3


----------



## radmin (Jul 24, 2010)

When I quit smoking I used the nicotine patch. One night I fell asleep with it on. (you are not supposed to wear it at night) I had a lucid dream.
I left it on every night and had lucid dreams every night. 

Don't try this at home.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 24, 2010)

i dont get it, it took me three reads, and i still don't get the just of it.... what is an O.B.E.?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 24, 2010)

Out of Body Experience.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 24, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> i dont get it, it took me three reads, and i still don't get the just of it.... what is an O.B.E.?



Out of Body Experience.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 24, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> i dont get it, it took me three reads, and i still don't get the just of it.... what is an O.B.E.?


Out of Body Experience.

Edit: Double ninja'd.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 24, 2010)

alright, count to 150 heartbeats, then what? i really want to get into lucid dreaming. out side world is getting a but harsh these days, i want somewhere i can go to, have fun. (without drugs, im afraid of drugs)


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 24, 2010)

I've had a few Lucid dreams. They normally happen for me when I just fall asleep. But I also wake up from them very easily.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 24, 2010)

Last night I dreamed that I was in my school, and it was really crowded in the gym, and we were all pushing to get out. Then I looked at my wrist, and my watch was off, and in my fingertips! At first I was panicked, because I'm aiming to keep the watch on for a full year without ever taking it off, which officially started August 1st, but then I looked at the date on my watch, and it said it was the first, and it took me a moment to realize what that meant, and then I was happy. It was weird, because that means my subconscious figured out that if it was August 1st I'd be fine before my dream thoughts did (Or something like that).


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 24, 2010)

WOW! This is really interesting! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 24, 2010)

I've had multiple ld before without really knowing what it was. 

In one, Han solo and I were fighting the predators from avow but they were all white instead of black. then I realized what was happening so I shot han solo then I started wandering around the ship. It's amazing what the mind can think up. But then I into a room and there is a table. On the table is a gun and the door closes behind me. Beside the gun is a radio. Whatever I think, the radio gives a response audibly.

I eventually ask how to leave the room and the notebook says I can't. He says the only way to leave the room is to shoot yourself or I will have to swim across I have to swallow a cockroach. These are my two biggest fears, suicide and cockroaches. I sat around for a bit and looked around in the room. Eventually I chose the gun. As I was about to shoot myself the radio started playing the eye of the tiger... When I shot myself I woke up with a jolt.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2010)

this is sounding too close to the movie Inception 

lol on a serious note, this happens to me like every other week during the school year without even trying...its so awesome


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 24, 2010)

mbrart said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...



Mugwort. It's a tea, but if you smoke it it can encourage lucid dreaming.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jul 24, 2010)

smoke a bit of salvia just before you go to sleep. even if you dont get lucid, its still more vivid and cool.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 24, 2010)

INCEPTION


----------

